# ibis uptube



## T mon T (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd put a bash guard on that spider just for the reactions 

Cool bike!


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

Dang, that is beautiful 

I so want an Ibis tandem...


----------

